# Bases de donnes > Langage SQL > Livres >  [Livre] Database Management Systems

## forum

*Database Management Systems
*
**



> [Lire la suite]


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

